# WoW Account Namen ändern



## noox_pl (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo buffed-user,
ich habe da eine ganz einfache frage vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand damit aus :

ich habe damals mit nem reallife kollegen seit wow release angefangen wow zu spielen, jeder erstellt sich nen char dann waren wir so ungefähr bei lvl 20...und wir merken rein zufällig das uns unsere klasse doch nich gefällt und was machen wir darauf...genau tauschen einfach die accounts...dachten das sei ne ganz kurze sache und es würde eh nur 2 tage lang halten....und nun ja....jetzt hälts schon 3 jahre... eigentlich nich das problem...
aber..jetzt meine frage : 

Ist es möglich nun den echten Accountnamen also seinen namen den man bei der accounterstellung angegeben hat zu ändern?? 

( falls wer nich versteht : Accountname : Maxx
                                     Vollständiger Name : Max Mustermann )

Ich habe Angst dass wenn ich dort anrufe ich erstma von den Blizz-Arbeitern vollgeflamed werde vonwegen das sei strafbar und man müsse mir meinen Account sperren.

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Geht das eigentlich überhaupt?(So wie es auf der WoW-Accountverwaltung auch steht? )

Würd mich über Hilfe freuen

MFG noox


----------



## Thraal (17. Februar 2008)

nein leider nicht


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, gehts nicht.

Im Zweifelsfall an wowconcernseu@blizzard.com. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chucky69 (17. Februar 2008)

Könnt ihr nicht die Chars auf den Ursprungsacc. transferieren ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjizzel (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

nein das geht garantiert NICHT. Blizzard will das einfach nicht. Bei jedem anderen Spiel gehts nur bei WoW einfach nicht. Die machen da beim telefonsupport schon eh ein heiden theater wenn man nur seine email ändern will. haben mich doch tasächlich alle meine Charas abgefragt, Spielnummer und echt JEDEN Dreck damals wegen email Änderung und auch dann hamse noch gemurrt o.O Auf die Frage ob man den Namen nicht auch ändern könnte kam schlichtweg ein NEIN!!! Blizzi denkt wohl man hätte den Acc verkauft was ja gegen ihre regelchen verstösst oder was weiss ich, jedenfalls gehts net. Evt. wenn man heiratet und dann den Ausweis + heiratsurkunde einreichtwas weis sich, aber einfach so auf garkeinen fall :/ 

Kotzt mich auch tierisch an, kenne jemanden mit genau dem selben Problem. da wars so: Acc erstellt - "probiers doch mal aus" - Acc geliehen und rumgespielt, Spiel gefallen, Acc Besitzer geld inne Hand gedrückt, der sich neues Spiel gekauft, neuen Acc gemacht und gut wars. Aner nun hamse halt den einen Acc mit "falschem" Namen anner backe...

p.s: sämtliche fehler in diesem post entstanden durch völlige übermüdung und mögen entschuldigt sein *ins bett torkel*


----------



## Konradio (17. Februar 2008)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein das geht garantiert NICHT. Blizzard will das einfach nicht. Bei jedem anderen Spiel gehts nur bei WoW einfach nicht. Die machen da beim telefonsupport schon eh ein heiden theater wenn man nur seine email ändern will. haben mich doch tasächlich alle meine Charas abgefragt, Spielnummer und echt JEDEN Dreck damals wegen email Änderung und auch dann hamse noch gemurrt o.O Auf die Frage ob man den Namen nicht auch ändern könnte kam schlichtweg ein NEIN!!! Blizzi denkt wohl man hätte den Acc verkauft was ja gegen ihre regelchen verstösst oder was weiss ich, jedenfalls gehts net. Evt. wenn man heiratet und dann den Ausweis + heiratsurkunde einreichtwas weis sich, aber einfach so auf garkeinen fall :/
> 
> ...


eMail geht doch sogar inner Accountverwaltung, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarloc. (17. Februar 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> eMail geht doch sogar inner Accountverwaltung, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja inzwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


früher gings nich, ich glaub das geht erst seit ca 2.2


----------



## derWizi (17. Februar 2008)

woher wolln die am telefon wissen ob DER accountbesitzer dran ist? die werden sicherlich nach dem geburtsdatum fragen, aber das solltest du ja wissen.

Edit: es gibt da so nen satz wenn man auf kontaktdaten ändern klickt:

"Aus Sicherheitsgründen lässt unser Rechnungssystem es nicht zu, dass Abonnenten ihre persönlichen Angaben online ändern. Wenn Sie den Namen ändern möchten, der Ihrem Account zugeordnet ist, oder Ihr Land, wenden Sie sich bitte an unseren Kundendienst."


----------



## Fiannqe (17. Februar 2008)

Habe es kürzlich versucht...hier das Ergebnis:


Hallo xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Email bezüglich der Änderung Ihrer Accountdaten.

Bedauerlicherweise können nicht alle ursprünglichen Informationen abgeändert werden. Der Account Name sowie die geheime Sicherheitsfrage können aus Sicherheitsgründen leider nicht geändert werden.

Eine Änderung des Vor- und Nachnamen bieten wir nur im Falle von Heirat (Wechsel des Nachnamens) oder bei Schreibfehlern bei der Accounterstellung an, hierfür sind jedoch weitere Daten erforderlich (zum Beispiel Heiratsurkunde). Lassen Sie uns diese Unterlagen bitte entweder per Fax (0033 130 679 102) oder per Email mit Anhang zukommen.

Weitere Antworten auf häufig gestellte Fragen finden Sie in unserer Support FAQ, welche Sie hier einsehen können: http://eu.blizzard.com/support

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen diesbezüglich haben, zögern Sie bitte nicht, uns erneut per Email oder über die kostenlosen Rechnungshotlines, unter 0800-101 2242 für Deutschland und 0800-677 529 für Österreich, zu kontaktieren.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Blizzard Entertainment Europe
Carolin D.
Billing Support

http://eu.blizzard.com/support
http://www.wow-europe.com/de
Rufnummern
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=20353
Bitte fügen Sie Ihrer Antwort immer den vorrangegangenen Schriftverkehr bei, vielen Dank.







Die Zufriedenheit unserer Kunden hat hier für uns bei Blizzard die oberste Priorität, deshalb würden wir uns über Feedback zu euren Erfahrungen mit dem Kundensupport freuen. Eure Anregungen und Kritik könnt ihr uns unter folgender Webseite mitteilen: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/survey.xml?...tar@t-online.de 






-----Original Message-----
From: xxx
To: wowaccountrevieweu@blizzard.com
Sent: 04.12.2007 17:37:35
Subject: (DE) - Allgemeine Anfrage

Account Name: xxx
Last Name: xxx
First Name: xxx
Description: Hallo lieber Support,

sorry, falls ich etwas in den FAQ´s überlesen haben sollte. 

Meine Frage: Ist es möglich, den Accountnamen zu ändern? 

Liebe Grüße

xxxxx


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2008)

Also acc name ändern geht nicht wie vorposter per e-mail antwort gesagt hat.
musst du halt nen acc name haben der dir ned passt ;D


----------



## theriggiboy (17. Februar 2008)

lol heiratsurkunde da hinschicken und so???!!
wieso machen die da so auch wichtig^^
das sind 5klicks oder so!!! omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (17. Februar 2008)

Das ist wiedermal typisch!
Da will jemand was machen was gegen die Regeln des Spiels verstösst und nur weil Blizzard das dann auch tatsächlich (oh wunder!) nicht machen will, schimpfen wieder alle auf Blizzard!

Mal im Ernst, natürlich ist das bei noox_pl nicht ganz so als ob man sich einen Account kauft! Und ich habe auch verständnis für seine Lage. 
ABER das kann leider jeder andere auch behaupten. Und darin liegt das Problem! Accounts sind an einen User gebunden und das ist nun mal eine Regel die Blizzard aufgestellt hat, wir haben uns einverstanden erklärt uns daran zu halten (EULA) und damit hat sich die Sache erledigt!

Dass das im Fall von noox_pl kein Thema wäre eine Ausnahme zu machen ist was anderes! Das ist meine Subjektive Meinung, die diese spezielle Situation betrifft!

Man kann aber von Blizzard nicht erwarten dass die bei jeder angeblichen Ausnahme da ein morz theater vernstalten. DAs müssten sie nämlich um zu prüfen ob das ganze auch wirklich stimmt!

Ich kann durchaus verstehen dass die da auf ihren Regeln beharren!
Auf gut Deutsch gesagt, Pech gehabt!
Aber sei mal ehrlich, du siehst den Accountnamen eh nur ein par sekunden beim einloggen, was ist den daran so schlimm?


----------



## Gronwell (17. Februar 2008)

Son Account ist halt beim "aufheben gebunden" kennt ihr doch alle aus dem Spiel, wieso wundern sich soviele beim Account darüber?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noox_pl (17. Februar 2008)

danke für die vielen schnellen antworten....was solls kann man nix machen meine größte angst is ja nur dass es irgendwann heißt vonwegen neues addon und man muss seinen richtigen namen sonstwo irgendwo reinschreiben für ne verifizierung per post ( beispiel ebay) und dort natürlich nich mein richtiger name steht...

naja vielleicht ist meine angst unbegründet aber trotzdem danke für die schnelle hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (17. Februar 2008)

haste denn noch guten kontakt zu dem kumpel? weil dann ist es ja garkein problem, wenn mal was ist könnt ihr das ja jeweils für den anderen organisieren^^


----------



## seymerbo (17. Februar 2008)

lol warum hastre nich einfahc nene neuen char angefangen???

1000ma einfacher und lvl 20 schaffste ziemlich shcnell


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2008)

theriggiboy schrieb:


> lol heiratsurkunde da hinschicken und so???!!
> wieso machen die da so auch wichtig^^
> das sind 5klicks oder so!!! omg
> 
> ...



Es gibt sowas wie Vorschriften. Meinst Du nicht es wäre auch für den Mitarbeiter einfacher einfach die Änderungen zu machen anstatt sich Hasengespräche mit irgendeinem Kunden zu geben? ...


----------



## Bjizzel (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

naja damals ging das nur am Telefon (email Änderung) - und nein das Geburtsdatum wollten die nicht wissen aber dafür etliches andere. Und zwar den Acount Key, alte email, neue email, Adresse, Sämtliche Chars die drauf waren auf mainserver und so Korken. Irgendwann waren die dann zufrieden und email wurde geändert.

Bei mir wars so das mein (jetziger Ex, keine Bange verstehen uns weiterhin hehe) halt den Acc grad 2 Std. hatte und mich tierisch genervt hat "ja probiers mal aus blafussel" und dann hab ichs probiert und Char auf 10 gespielt und damals wars net in 5 tagen auf 60 und so wie heute ^^ und überhaupt hab ihm einfach die (damals jaja 3 tage nach release überall ausverkauft) 50Kröten inne Hand gedrückt, er losgestiefelt und  im KDW neue gekauft, neuen Acc gemacht und damit war das für uns 2 halt gegessen. Jeder hat seinen Acc, keiner nutzte ab der Sekunde den vom anderen oder kannte Passwörter. Tja aber nun hab ich halt seinen namen "am Arsch" so ist das. nervt mich, aber Pech halt -.- Find ich echtscheisse das man für Sonderfälle wie sowas (acc halt praktisch instant nach erstellen also BLANKO getauscht) net auch ne sonderregelung hat - aber das is halt wegen der ganzen verkäufer von accounts und daher akzeptier ich daswiderwillig und gut...

Also leb damit, scher dich net weiter drum usw - wenn blizzi mal deine geburtsurkunde samt fingerabdrücke und krankenakte sehen wil für ein addon würde ich eh spätestens aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sämtliche fehler schiebe ich auf hektik und lustlosigkeit* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (18. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde mir nen neuen Account machen, man hat ja Zeit oder biste kurz vorm Abnippeln?

Ich meine, lass dir vom Kumpel helfen den neuen Char hochzuspielen etc. dann haste das in 1-2 Monaten (also bei einem 70er nich Elitespieler) gemacht. Und den anderen Account dann aus Eis legen bzw. kündigen.

Ok jeder von euch muss, dass dann machen, sodass man halt erstmal 2 Accounts bezahlt. Aber dafür sollte eine Gamecard ausreichen.


----------



## dobro (18. Februar 2008)

geht leider net, mein kuseng hat aufgehört zu zoggen und ich wollt sein 70er hunter haben nach paar anfragen haben die gesagt nein geht nicht, weil er einen andern nachnamen hat, ich hab gemeint ja der hat nachnamen von den mann meiner tante aba war denen egal...find sollten dass mal lockern

der hat dann versucht seinen nachnamen zu ändern damitt wir gleiche haben konnte er auch nicht, naja pech


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

theriggiboy schrieb:


> lol heiratsurkunde da hinschicken und so???!!
> wieso machen die da so auch wichtig^^
> das sind 5klicks oder so!!! omg
> 
> ...



it´s just a game ...  NO ITS WORLD OF WARCRAFT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*in Memories of "This is Sparta"*

Kintaro


----------



## Lokibu (18. Februar 2008)

Dadurch dass WoW wohl das beliebteste Onlinespiel ist, ist es ein Risiko die Regeln zu lockern. Jeder weiß, dass dann wieder haufenweise Leute kommen, die dann mit Tricks versuchen Accounts zu verkaufen. Wenn die jetzt auch noch die Namensänderung zulassen würden, würde das den Accountverkauf noch erleichtern.

Wäre WoW weniger beliebt als andere Online Games, dann würde man das wohl machen können. Glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Appelin (6. Mai 2009)

Fakt ist, die wollen verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klarer Fall, ein Freund hört mit wow auf, kommt oft vor und wird sicher noch öfter vorkommen so beschissen wie wow wird.... naja mal angenommen ein Freund hört auf und gibt euch den Account, logisch ihr könnt nicht wechseln, weil man den namen nicht ändern kann.. somit müsst ihr, wenn ihr alle Chars spielen wollt auch alle Accounts bezahlen, das ist der einzige Grund warum es nicht geht... Chars werden trotzdem verkauft und das dicke geld wird eh mit Gold gemacht.... solange man die Accounts ohne personenbezogene Daten bezahlen kann, kann man auch Accounts kaufen und das gefällt Blizz... denn ein Account der nichtmehr gespielt wird, der wird nichtmehr bezahlt, aber ein verkaufter 7 verschenkter Account der nicht transferiert werden kann bringt doppelt Geld oder immerhin wird weiterhin bezahlt.... dies ist auch der einzige Grund und wird es bleiben... gut so dass alle Spieler die mit wow aufhören, genau aus solchen Gründen garantiert keine BlizzSpiele mehr anfangen werden.... man hängt an seinem Char und will nicht aufhören, aber ich werde bei keinem neuen Spiel anfangen wo Blizz draufsteht... ist einfach zuviel auf Geld gemacht.... 


Die ganzen Richtlinien und Regeln bringen keine Abhilfe gegen Goldfarmer oder Charverkäufe!.... auch ich würde mir nen Char von nem Freund nehmen... aber da ich nicht noch mehr Geld investieren will... bleiben die Chars halt auf Eis... dann lieber in ein anderes Game investieren und hoffentlich bald nichtmehr an wow denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (7. Mai 2009)

Appelin schrieb:


> ist einfach zuviel auf Geld gemacht....



Hmm... lass mich überlegen. Blizzard ist eine Gewinnorientierte Firma...
So ein Schwachsinn... dann würd ich wohl mal sagen. Kein Auto mehr, brauch ja Gas/Benzin (und da steckt um einiges mehr Geld drin). Kein Bus mehr. Ach ja, keine Milch mehr trinken, die Bauern haben eh genug Kohle *hust*. Auch viel Spass mit Kartoffelsäcken rumzurennen. Ach nee... die Kartoffeln die eigentlich da drin sind, dafür wird ja auch Geld verlangt.



Appelin schrieb:


> Die ganzen Richtlinien und Regeln bringen keine Abhilfe gegen Goldfarmer oder Charverkäufe!.... auch ich würde mir nen Char von nem Freund nehmen... aber da ich nicht noch mehr Geld investieren will... bleiben die Chars halt auf Eis... dann lieber in ein anderes Game investieren und hoffentlich bald nichtmehr an wow denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, lieber 3-mal im Monat ein Spiel für 55Euro kaufen, was man innerhalb von 2 Tagen /played durch hat. Ja, das hat Sinn! Diese Spiele werden sicher von Valve/Sierra oder EA Games sein... und die wollen kein Geld ? ...


----------



## Elenor (7. Mai 2009)

Hmm es gibt einen Trick wie das funktioniert, aber nur via battle.net. In US hat das geklappt, und klappt sicher noch.


----------



## Anburak-G (7. Mai 2009)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Son Account ist halt beim "aufheben gebunden" kennt ihr doch alle aus dem Spiel, wieso wundern sich soviele beim Account darüber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaub das war die geilste Antwort, die ich je zu so einer Frage gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3g4s (7. Mai 2009)

Also, es ist in den USA zeitweise möglich gewesen, sich einen Battle.net account zu erstellen Franz Meier zum beispiel, und dann den WoW Account auf den Namen Lisa Schmidt mit dem Battle.Net account zu verbinden, so dass der Wow account dann auch auf den Namen Franz Meier war... ich weiß aber weder ob das man die WoW accounts in Europa schon mit den Battle.net Accounts verbinden kann, noch ob der wow account immernoch auf den namen des battle.net accounts geändert wurde, noch was passiert wenn man erwischt wird.


----------



## Shrimp (7. Mai 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> Also, es ist in den USA zeitweise möglich gewesen, sich einen Battle.net account zu erstellen Franz Meier zum beispiel, und dann den WoW Account auf den Namen Lisa Schmidt mit dem Battle.Net account zu verbinden, so dass der Wow account dann auch auf den Namen Franz Meier war... ich weiß aber weder ob das man die WoW accounts in Europa schon mit den Battle.net Accounts verbinden kann, noch ob der wow account immernoch auf den namen des battle.net accounts geändert wurde, noch was passiert wenn man erwischt wird.



HÄ?!

....

und überlegt mal, was passieren würde, wenn sich plötzlich 1mio. leute überlegen würden:
"och, mein accountname gefällt mir nicht mehr und ausserdem heiß ich gar nicht, wie ich heiße... oO"
Dann ist blizzard komplett lahmgelegt, weil alle e-mail-postfächer und telefonleitungen verstopfen...
Es muss schließlich alles Dokumentiert werden (auch schriftl.), falls jemand umzieht, wegen rechnungsanschriften usw...

das ist ein vieeeeeel zuviel zuviiieell zu großer aufwand...


----------

